# Oak Wood Salmon?



## blkstallionbbq (Jul 3, 2015)

I have some salmon I want to smoke. I have post oak wood from Texas, and I have some pellets that are a apple/hickory mix. Which would be better to smoke salmon with? I have read fruit woods are best but apple mixed with hickory sounds iffy. I hear hickory is too strong for fish. I have also heard that oak is better for beef and other meats. Decisions decisions!


----------



## red dog (Jul 3, 2015)

What type smoker do you have? I have never tried oak on fish but you will probably be o.k. as long as you don't pour the smoke on too thick.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2015)

Matter of taste really.  My wife and I actually like hickory and mesquite on Salmon.  We have white oak too, lots, and it works.  We use a sweet and salty base (brown sugar and soy sauce) and the stronger woods just complement it nicely.


----------



## bryce (Jul 3, 2015)

I've used hickory on salmon many times as well. I flirt between alder, apple and hickory....... Mix and match as well


----------



## cmayna (Jul 3, 2015)

Between your choices, I'd go with the apple / hickory mix.


----------

